# Deploy war File wie aufrufen?



## OnDemand (24. Mrz 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich nutze jetz Glassfish bzw möchte es nutzen. Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass nach dem Deployment meine App unter meinedomain.de /app erreichbar ist? 


Wenn ich es jetzt im Glasfish deploye, werden mir links siehe Anhang angezeigt. Möchte es aber direkt über meine Domain aufrufen. Rufe ich meinedomain:8181/app auf kommt "Keine Daten empfangen" lso geht nicht


----------



## stg (24. Mrz 2015)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht richtig...

Geht jetzt überhaupt kein Link? Oder willst du nur, dass deine app unter einer anderen Adresse aufrufbar ist oder was genau ist das Problem?

Der erste Link sollte übrigens vermutlich der richtige für dich sein...


----------



## OnDemand (25. Mrz 2015)

Hi, Link geht, aber es wird mir die hoster-Domain generiert und nicht meine eigene. Ich möchte, dass ich folgendes aufrufe:
meinedomain.de/app


----------



## stg (25. Mrz 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen deinen beiden geposteten Links ist doch nur die Port-Konfiguration? Was meinst du da mit "generierter Hoster-domain" und "eigener Domain"? Du drückst dich echt verquert aus....


----------



## OnDemand (25. Mrz 2015)

Du verstehst mich nur nicht 

Auf dem Screenshot sieht man die Domain, welcher der Hoster für meinen Server vergeben hat! zb vpsServer123-hoster.de. Damit komme ich auf den Server. Ich möchte aber das Programm mit meiner Domain Domains unter mehr als 350 ccTLDs und allen gTLDs registrieren! aufrufen ohne diese ganzen Portangaben in der URL.


----------



## stg (25. Mrz 2015)

Nagut, aber dann handelt es sich doch nur um entsprechende Konfiguration seitens deines Domain-Providers. Das hat ja dann mit JEE rein gar nichts zu tun....


----------



## OnDemand (25. Mrz 2015)

Dachte man kann das irgendwie überschreiben. Hm...hat das was mit DNS zu tun? Hat da jemand Ahnung von? Mein Provider nimmt für solche Sachen immer Kohle :/


----------



## OnDemand (25. Mrz 2015)

Muss doch mit Glassfish irgendwie zu machen gehen. Habe es jetzt geschafft, dass ich das Programm mit www.meinedomain.de:9090/app erreiche.

Wenn jetzt noch der Port aus der Domain verschwinden würde, wäre ich glücklich


----------



## stg (25. Mrz 2015)

Der Default web-port ist 80. 

Der Aufruf von www.meinedomain.de:80/app ist das gleiche, als wenn du www.meinedomain.de/app schreiben würdest.


----------



## OnDemand (25. Mrz 2015)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht..   Habe Glassfish auf den Port 9090 gerichtet. Der eigentliche Default-Port von Glasfish ist doch 8080 (da läuft aber schon tomcat, den ich für was anderes brauche) ich kann folgendes aufrufen : meinedomain.de:9090/app und es erscheint meine app.

Ich möchte aber meinedomain.de/app aufrufen können (ohne Portangabe).


----------



## stg (25. Mrz 2015)

Wie gesagt, dann musst du den glassfish auf port 80 legen


----------

